# Upgrade from Premiere to Bolt



## upgradepathnotfound (Nov 5, 2016)

My old Tivo Premiere still works but trying to use Netflix or Hulu is becoming more of a challenge on the aging hardware. You have to be patient for it to load and that is, if it loads at all. Im starting to consider upgrading to a Bolt but I dread having to deal with the cablecard setup or with Comcast support, if I can avoid it. When I switched back to Comcast several years ago, the tech setting it up was pretty smug that I wasnt using a standard Comcast DVR. Anyway...

Can I use the same cablecard in my Premiere on a new Bolt? I think that I can but im not sure if its just a matter of doing the setup on the Bolt or having to call Comcast about the new hardware that it will be installed in. 

Ill guess ill also have to tell Tivo via phone that ive upgraded and to disconnect my old Tivo box from billing and services. This might sound trivial but the last time I upgraded the hardware, they kept billing me for the old, disconnected box for several months. 

Just looking for some advice from others that made the leap on to the latest Tivo hardware.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You'll need to work with Comcast's CableCARD support line to get the new DVR paired with an authorized CableCARD, whether from the Premiere or a newly acquired card.

Keeping it brief, my recommendation would be to keep your Premiere as-is during a brief overlap window whilst you get your new DVR (whatever model you choose) up-and-running -- requiring that you request/obtain a 2nd CableCARD from Comcast for the new DVR. The minimum cost associated with the 2nd CableCARD ($9.95 add'l outlet - $2.50 credit ... prorated) would be worth it, assuming you want to ensure you don't miss any recordings.

With both DVRs online and on your TiVo account (for a brief period), you can migrate any shows you want saved, along with OnePasses. 

And, yes, you'll want to be diligent about checking both your TiVo and Comcast accounts, to ensure deactivation of old equipment is handled and timed accurately.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I just moved and decided to set up my basic Premiere, which has been dormant for over 3 years (judging by the date of the recordings still on it). It's got PLS, so why not? Man, is it ever _slow _after using Roamio and Bolt. After my first attempt to load the Guide it gave me an error which I looked up and was told the solution was to let it run for a day or two unhooked from the network so it can't attempt a connection and then try again, which worked. Afterwards it was taking a couple of seconds to scroll up or down one channel in the guide which I'm attributing to it still working on loading.

I can tell you that I'd never be able to go back to Premiere as my primary DVR. Bolt has that "only load Netflix once per boot" thing so that it starts up virtually instantly (as do my Roku 3, Roku Premiere+ and smart TV). On Premiere you request the app and go fix yourself a snack (or cook dinner maybe ).


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

upgradepathnotfound said:


> Just looking for some advice from others that made the leap on to the latest Tivo hardware.


I upgraded from a Premiere XL 4 to a Bolt+ a few weeks ago. Very happy with the upgrade primarily because of the faster UI and app speeds. However, not so happy with the server problems TiVo has been experiencing for about a week now. Very disappointing.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

upgradepathnotfound said:


> My old Tivo Premiere still works but trying to use Netflix or Hulu is becoming more of a challenge on the aging hardware.


Everyone here says the Bolt/Bolt+ is snappy. I upgraded from a Premiere to a Roamio Basic and was finally quite happy with the HD GUI but I don't use any apps. I upgraded from a 500GB to a 3TB drive -- I wish I had done this earlier. It is a piece of cake on both the Roamio and Bolt lines to do this.


upgradepathnotfound said:


> I dread having to deal with the cablecard setup or with Comcast support


I think there is a special number to call Comcast where the staff are quite knowledgeable about cable cards. Not good enough at searching TCF threads to find it.


upgradepathnotfound said:


> Ill guess ill also have to tell Tivo via phone that ive upgraded and to disconnect my old Tivo box from billing and services.


They may offer you product lifetime on your Premiere for $99 or $199. Be prepared.


upgradepathnotfound said:


> Just looking for some advice from others that made the leap on to the latest Tivo hardware.


The reason I have not upgraded is the lack of 4K content over coax. My internet speeds are not that great for 4K streaming and I would consider a Roku instead of a Bolt for this anyway.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> You'll need to work with Comcast's CableCARD support line to get the new DVR paired with an authorized CableCARD, whether from the Premiere or a newly acquired card.


There is a new way to activate your cablecard with Comcast/XFinity. Go to https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com It worked great for moving a card from an old Premier to a new Bolt+. No waiting on hold and just smooth as glass.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I think there is a special number to call Comcast where the staff are quite knowledgeable about cable cards. Not good enough at searching TCF threads to find it.


The dedicated cablecard activation line for Comcast/Xfinity is *877-405-2298, *but give the https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com a shot first. It will save you time and headaches.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PrimeRisk said:


> The dedicated cablecard activation line for Comcast/Xfinity is *877-405-2298, *but give the https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com a shot first. It will save you time and headaches.


Will not work with an existing cable card, one would first have to get a new cable card, just use the phone, it works much quicker.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I'll be trying all this this week before the holiday.. for SURE keeping the premier p4xl running till the bolt is stable.. can't miss a second of any sports etc.. well at least some of us can't


----------

